# Internet Connection displays as Disabled



## aquapc (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi, I am running a Win XP pro SP2. I am able to surf the internet just fine. But when I check my Network Connections, and under Internet Gateway; my Internet Connection is showing a Disabled status. When I right-click Enable it, it would show its connecting...and connected, but after that quick pop-up that it was connecting, it still showing Disabled again. 

Although, all my other connections are connected and running fine. 

Why is it that its showing Disabled no matter how many times I keep right-clicking it to Enable the status.

I've done System Restore but nothing. In just a few second it was showing Connected (Enable), and its back to Disable.

Anyone have any clue as to how to properly make it to display otherwise.

My connection to go Online is by Cable Modem.

Thanks in advance...
Aqua


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

do you have 2 network adapters ? check your device manager pls. if disable the one that you are not using you wont see the useless icon.

regards.


----------



## aquapc (Jun 11, 2005)

yes thanks for the reply, 

there's 2 network adapters (I think): 

1394 Net Adapter
Instant Wireless-B PCI Adapter
NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Controller (for LAN)

Which one I should disable? How come its only doing this lately and not for awhile if this was the problem? 


I appreciate any input.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

which one are you using ? 1 of them seems to be onboard.


----------



## aquapc (Jun 11, 2005)

Both of the Adapters are Connected (enabled) and also NVIDIA


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ohjeremy (Jan 3, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jeremy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : n0thing
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-47-36-51
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 03, 2008 10:15:39
AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 05, 2008 10:15:39
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Jeremy>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have only a wireless NIC that is recognized. I suspect the wired NIC is the one that is disabled.

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed? Also, are any of the devices disabled with a small red "X"?


----------



## ohjeremy (Jan 3, 2008)

I read in this thread to disable the network adapters I am not using, so I disabled 1394 Net Adapter and Marvell Yukon 88e8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet controller. Those are the only red x's and I have a yellow ? Under other devices which says PCI modem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There's no reason to disable adapters, at least I never bother. It's just another thing to remember.

Can you give us a screen shot of your issue?

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------

